# Mouse health emergency



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

My friend has just brought one of her mice to me as he is breathing extremely fast, he barely moves but when he does he's not stable and his whole head shakes, I've given him some honey and water to try kick start him eating as he won't eat, she cannot afford to take him to vets, I've also given him a little bit of baytril, he's walking about but there is no
Change in his condition, what is it and how can I help?

I would just like to note I have a lot of medication that can be given to mice and I'd rather people not judge on the vet situation. 
Thanks in advance 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

How are they doing? Did he experience any tram that you know of? And how old are they?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

They we're only a couple of months old but unfortunately he died the same day, his brothers all are fine with no issues, and no nothing had happened, I think it was an inherited issue, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Changed title to be in accordance with the forum rules. Please keep this in mind for the future and avoid titles like "help!" and the like.​


----------

